# Candled eggs and......



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, today is day 4 since Maya laid her first egg, and now we have 3...the 3rd came this morning. I thought I would candle just to see what is happening, since this is my first time too, and wanted to see.

Well, things don't look good, as far as my inexperienced eye can tell me. Here are the pics. Egg #3 obviously just laid, actually looks (I think) like it should...clear with yolk. However, Egg #1 should no sign of the spider like veins yet. I read to candle about 5 day, and even though I am a day early, if the egg is fertle, should there at least be something.

So needless to say, I am looking forward to see how egg #3 turns out, because I think the #1 and #2 are infertle.

What do you think?

Thanks (from a somewhat disappointed Duckie)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Since egg #2 is only 2.5 days old it is almost impossible to see if it is fertile yet. I always wait 5 days to candle. It makes it much easier. It really is hard to see anything before that. Don't even give up on egg #1 yet. If they didn't start sitting right away it won't show any development either. You can't really tell, sometimes they will be in the box and not be on the eggs.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Since egg #2 is only 2.5 days old it is almost impossible to see if it is fertile yet. I always wait 5 days to candle. It makes it much easier. It really is hard to see anything before that. Don't even give up on egg #1 yet. If they didn't start sitting right away it won't show any development either. You can't really tell, sometimes they will be in the box and not be on the eggs.


Well, you have made me feel much better...I had that horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach  Thank you so much! It is so nice to be able to communicate with others here. 

When should I try again...is a week too late? Or should I wait until Maya is done laying eggs, and five days after that?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

even at 10 days you will be able to tell


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i Agree. The longer you wait the easier it is to tell. Even at 5 day old for my budgie eggs i found it hard and i even has one egg hatch that i really didn't expect to cause it looked very wrong. Gl on your breeding.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

What I have learned is the yolk will get bigger. If it is bigger in the older eggs then things are going good. Cockatiels don't sit on the eggs right away so the babies will hatch closer together. An egg can sit up to 7 days before it needs to be sat on. So don't lose hope. It's hard to tell but it does look like the yolk is getting bigger from your pictures.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not give up just yet. If it were me I would just leave them and see what happens.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I gave up candling long ago 

The ones that showed up infertile hatched, the ones that showed fertile were nothing but yolk 

now i just let them sit on them if they don't hatch a by the 2nd week they should have I know they're duds and they are removed 

I used to wait a week until one ended up hatching on the day i was going to toss them!

oh and so far every single bird i have (no matter the species) has started sitting on the 1st egg on day one


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> I gave up candling long ago
> 
> The ones that showed up infertile hatched, the ones that showed fertile were nothing but yolk
> 
> ...


By second week, do you mean, 2 weeks after when they should hatch?


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone...your input makes this 1st time breeder feel better !!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Duckie said:


> By second week, do you mean, 2 weeks after when they should hatch?


yes like say if i was supposed to have one hatch today and it didn't I'd wait until around feb. 12th to discard it - sometimes i have waited longer because I just wanted to make sure, and the egg was intact, no holes, or nothing plus all my birds sit from day 1(which makes it a lot easier on the counting 18-21 days for a hatch date) and they do not get bored with infertile ones I have to remove them or they will sit on them for ever.

and i'm not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing that mine don't get bored with infertile eggs. But I haven't complained - its less infertile clutches they try to have


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

My 1st eggs have a bigger yolk than the rest, but doesn't show any vessels on day 6. So is it fertile? For, now I will leave the eggs with the female~~~hoping there will be miracle


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it normally takes 7-10 days


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

OH MY DUCKIE! When I first read this I was shocked to see you were already breeding them again, but then I looked at the date. :lol:


Huson, I would wait a bit before assuming its infertile. It may still be way too early. Sometimes the birds don't lay on the eggs right away. A yolk isn't a sign of it being fertile, but veins sure are!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

huson said:


> My 1st eggs have a bigger yolk than the rest, but doesn't show any vessels on day 6. So is it fertile? For, now I will leave the eggs with the female~~~hoping there will be miracle


Please ck the date of the threads. She's already had her chicks. 

As far as your's don't remove the eggs even if you candle them and don't think they are fertile. Never remove them until she loses intrest or she will just try to replace them and drain her calcium. Check this link http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/research/parrot/c/c.htm


----------

